

Review of Condé Nast acquisitions and strategy - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/19/business/media/19carr.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
danw
I'm getting a paywall. Is this article the same one:
<http://biz.yahoo.com/nytimes/080520/1194776479074.html?.v=18>

~~~
luckystrike
Yes, it's the same article.

